# 2013 Frontier range satellite output query



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Have fitted an external satellite connection for my Multimo dish along with additional 12vdc & 230vac socket outlets (both the latter in the PSU locker) on my 2013 Mohawk.

I can feed the sat receiver output via a long cable to the AV 1 socket on factory fit media centre (below screen LH front) but this looks very unsightly. Behind the PSU there are 3 spare RCA plugs Audio L, Audio R and Video all marked for AV2. The audio plugs are obviously connected to the media centre as I can play sound through them, the video however does not work so assume its disconnected and AV2 on unit is used for the factory fitted reversing camera.

Has anyone retrofitted a sat system and if so how did you get a video signal to the media centre? I'm guessing I'll have to take it out and fit a splitter to the AV2 socket and connect both the camera and AV2 video leads.

Advice or suggestions welcome if I'm barking up the wrong tree.

If anyone else is contemplating fitting extra sockets as I did I'll start a thread with photo's of the project in the next couple of days. It was suprisingly straightforward and the assistance and advice I received from Dan Howlett the design and support technician at Sargents was outstanding.

Photo of completed project which if I do say looks the business, the coax socket is also connected externally for those sites where freeview reception is rubbish and plug ins are provided usually on the EHU post


----------



## chiefwigwam (Jan 23, 2013)

Havnt a clue but we fitted the track vision dome and can watch free view or sat tv on the flip down monitor , DVD,s are no problem, plus the other tv at the rear, the kids can watch sat tv on it and we can watch free view etc, will take photos of our setup but it is a mass of wires on our cupboard next to the one in your photo.

Don't think our DVD is on AV2 ,


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

After more investigations and head scratching I've finally sorted out the problem. So for anyone considering something similar this is how it works.

The 3 RCA plugs behind the psu unit are connected to the media pack but not all through the actual media unit. To explain the L & R Audio plugs are connected to the media unit so sound is played through the radio speakers when AV 2 is selected. The video plug however is not connected to the media unit, confusingly its connected direct to the drop down monitor.

To play satellite or other output via these RCA plugs on AV 2 , select AV 2 on media unit the screen of which will not display any video input, so its necessary to flip down the overhead monitor and the video is viewed directly onto this with sound through media unit speakers.

Now a happy bunny and everything is up and running, none of this is explained in the media centre chapter in the very skimpy and vague instruction book from Autotrail.

And despite their 3 day response promise (on their very slick webpages) still no reply from their tech department to my email sent last Monday asking for advice on this matter.
.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi StewartJ I read your post with interest has I have been wondering how to do a similar thing myself, I would be very glad if you would put whatever pictures and details you have up for general viewing or send them to me directly.

Thanking you in advance

M


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

delawaredandy said:


> Hi StewartJ I read your post with interest has I have been wondering how to do a similar thing myself, I would be very glad if you would put whatever pictures and details you have up for general viewing or send them to me directly.
> 
> Thanking you in advance
> 
> M


Yo M

Will put it together for general viewing over next couple of days, it'll take a few posts as theres a lot of photo's and upload restrictions govern how many I can attach. Happy to be of assistance.


----------



## delawaredandy (Oct 12, 2012)

Cheers, looking forward to seeing them.

M


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

StewartJ said:


> it'll take a few posts as theres a lot of photo's and upload restrictions govern how many I can attach.


You don't need to "attach" photos (which restricts how many you can put in a post). Instead upload all the photos you intend to use in your post to your personal section of the MHF photo gallery. Then as you construct you post use the links shown below each photo (detail view) in the gallery to insert the photos in the post.
That way you'll be able to put everything into a single post.


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

gaspode said:


> StewartJ said:
> 
> 
> > it'll take a few posts as theres a lot of photo's and upload restrictions govern how many I can attach.
> ...


Tried it Gaspode but the link url's are to long making difficult to read and follow, so had to revert to posting pics over several posts.


----------



## PLUMPUCK (Mar 18, 2010)

*sat viewing*

hi stewart
read your post with interest as I was wondering if I could view my portable maxview sat through the media pack/ dropdown tv, you look like you have done a good job would appreciate some pics of connections if possible


----------



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

*Re: sat viewing*



PLUMPUCK said:


> hi stewart
> read your post with interest as I was wondering if I could view my portable maxview sat through the media pack/ dropdown tv, you look like you have done a good job would appreciate some pics of connections if possible


Have you seen my follow up thread here:- http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopt...ange-fitting-external-sat-amp-tv-sockets.html

Stewart


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

StewartJ said:


> After more investigations and head scratching I've finally sorted out the problem. So for anyone considering something similar this is how it works.
> 
> The 3 RCA plugs behind the psu unit are connected to the media pack but not all through the actual media unit. To explain the L & R Audio plugs are connected to the media unit so sound is played through the radio speakers when AV 2 is selected. The video plug however is not connected to the media unit, confusingly its connected direct to the drop down monitor.
> 
> ...


Just a quicky, I have the same, but I get the sat input on the media unit, and on the drop down. However on mine the drop down has no speakers in it, so it uses the media speakers, like having surround sound.


----------



## PLUMPUCK (Mar 18, 2010)

hi stewart
thanks to you and your posts got my satelite up and running this weekend just gone, couldnt have sorted it without your input thanks again howard


----------

